# New Audi R8 Print Ad Makes Clever Use of Matryoshka Doll Theme



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We doubt we have to define it, but a Matryoshka doll is that toy of Russian heritage where one doll opens up to reveal another inside... and another... and another. It's a simple idea, and also clever when applied to this new print ad for the R8 by one of Audi's ad agencies DDB Barcelona.

The tag line for the ad is "Audi R8: A sporty car full of history", which is well exemplified with this computer-rendered graphic. Inside the R8 you can plainly see an Audi quattro rally car, an NSU TTS, an Auto Union Type C "Silver Arrow" grand prix race car and a Wanderer W25K Roadster. The NSU, the Type C and the Wanderer are all part of Audi's Auto Union heritage.

We've got photos of each car represented inside the Matryoshka setup for your reference below along with a link to a higher-resolution version of the image above * HERE *.


----------

